# Uber is tracking my acceleration and braking



## uberdude73 (Aug 24, 2016)

Yipppeeeee!


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

uberdude73 said:


> Yipppeeeee!


Same here. Uber has full access to your phone, and I got the same messages. They even rate you on it. I also got a message saying "it appears you don't have a phone holder." Um, yes I do. And as far as "hard braking," what am I supposed to do the next time someone walks out into the street? Run them over so I don't do a "hard brake?" I don't get it.


----------



## Victour B (Aug 21, 2016)

But !! just think you could be a "Smooth Operator"


----------



## phirenze (Sep 11, 2016)

ptuberx said:


> Same here. Uber has full access to your phone, and I got the same messages. They even rate you on it. I also got a message saying "it appears you don't have a phone holder." Um, yes I do. And as far as "hard braking," what am I supposed to do the next time someone walks out into the street? Run them over so I don't do a "hard brake?" I don't get it.


How would they know if you have a phone holder or not?


----------



## OlDirtySapper (Jul 26, 2016)

phirenze said:


> How would they know if you have a phone holder or not?


They don't if you just take it out of the holder and walk around with it while you are online you will get this message. They sure give us a lot of shit for people that are not employing us....The info for breaking and acceleration comes from just the gps too not the phones internal sensors, if it even has a gyro. So it won't be at all accurate. I wish it was tho, I want to know how far i need to move a G meter to get deactivated instantly.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

OlDirtySapper said:


> They don't if you just take it out of the holder and walk around with it while you are online you will get this message. They sure give us a lot of shit for people that are not employing us....The info for breaking and acceleration comes from just the gps too not the phones internal sensors, if it even has a gyro. So it won't be at all accurate. I wish it was tho, I want to know how far i need to move a G meter to get deactivated instantly.


I was wondering about that too, from a software standpoint. Getting into an accident, or hitting a brick wall would surely raise some eyebrows, but how does Uber know the difference between, say, hitting a brick wall, or your phone losing GPS signal for a moment while driving around tall buildings or into a parking garage? In my city, 7th Street downtown around the Marriott seems to be the biggest offender for my phone when it comes to dropping GPS.

As far as the phone holder thing, I agree that it seems any time you take it out of the holder, whether it is to get out of the car to clean the windshield, or just make a phone call to a rider when speakerphone won't do (when parked next to a noisy venue), it triggers this warning. Big Brother needs to chill out.


----------

